# Looking for long term Apartment in Madrid



## Bigfoot48 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good afternoon to you all

My wife and I arrived in Madrid on the 15 Oct. we are staying at a hotel near where I work.

We are going to venture into Madrid (including The Old Town) this week end, hopefully.

From talking to colleagues at work, it seems that finding the right agent is a major challenge.

The old cliche is to ask " which agent could one trust"?

Well, I am looking on the net, I have name of one agent from a colleague but she does not answer her cell phone this afternoon so I will try her later and tomorrow.

Neither I nor my wife speak spanish. This opportunity came about rather late in the day and did not plan well for this (one year contract).

We found one chap at the Hotel reception extremely helpful with moving us to a better room and finding us a School of Spanish School nearby where we are at the moment.

We would be very grateful if any body could help with recommending agent(s), previous landlord (who hopefully undertsand a bit of English).

We look forward to hearing from you

Many thanks

With kind regards


Bigfoot


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Bigfoot and welcome to the Forum! 

Chris is based near you, he will have a wealth of info, I'm sure. He is on here regularly so you won't have a long wait for your answers.

Enjoy all Madrid has to offer, it's a beautiful city!


----------



## Bigfoot48 (Sep 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Bigfoot and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Chris is based near you, he will have a wealth of info, I'm sure. He is on here regularly so you won't have a long wait for your answers.
> 
> Enjoy all Madrid has to offer, it's a beautiful city!




Many thanks Pasanada,

Many thanks for your warm welcome.

I must admit my wife is a little anxious. I am working so it does not seem too bad. 

My wfe and I will take the bus to the City centre thsi week end to sample a bit of the spanish life

I look forward to heraing from Chris.

Bigfoot


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Well here I am - but not sure I'll be much use with AGENTS. You may find they do not all work weekends either.

Most folk (all really now) I know here are Spanish - and they tend NOT to use them. They just pick up the paper and start reading. But if you cant deal in Spanish that's a non starter. 

How flexible are you with location? Madrid itself is (imo) very expensive. OUTSIDE I know one English Agent - But A LONG way for commuting really.

Be aware of 
1) Deposit 2-3 months rent
2) Rental security guaranty/Security - could be 6 Months rent.

I'll ask some friends tomorrow - never know - they might know of somewhere.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Madrid is a big city by Spanish standards - actually its biggest!!- and you my well want to live near where you work. I'd not want to be out in Getafe if I were working in the N.E. of the city for example. Can you tell us what area you are looking for? 

Agents?Mmmmmmmmmm. I'd be inclined to give a student, workmate or whoever a beer to walk through the free ads papers etc with you. Could save you hundreds and maybe thousands in fees/deposits/advance payments/securites etc 

Accommodation is not that plentiful in Madrid and with the students back it will not be that easy to find a good price/quality balance. A friend had a nice 3 bed out near Ciudad Lateral metro and had it rented out within 20 minutes of putting a postcard up in a local bar with another half dozen calls before he rushed down to rip it out!!! 

I also have details of some bank repossesions on the south side which might even be worth considering.


----------



## Bigfoot48 (Sep 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Madrid is a big city by Spanish standards - actually its biggest!!- and you my well want to live near where you work. I'd not want to be out in Getafe if I were working in the N.E. of the city for example. Can you tell us what area you are looking for?
> 
> Agents?Mmmmmmmmmm. I'd be inclined to give a student, workmate or whoever a beer to walk through the free ads papers etc with you. Could save you hundreds and maybe thousands in fees/deposits/advance payments/securites etc
> 
> ...



I live in the Sanchinarro Area.

It would be reat to be ableto see a ew apartments somewhere between the Ciry centre and Sanchnarro.

Would be most grateful for any help.

Many thanks

With kind regards

Bigfoot


----------



## Bigfoot48 (Sep 23, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Well here I am - but not sure I'll be much use with AGENTS. You may find they do not all work weekends either.
> 
> Most folk (all really now) I know here are Spanish - and they tend NOT to use them. They just pick up the paper and start reading. But if you cant deal in Spanish that's a non starter.
> 
> ...



Many thanks Chris for yoru advice

I heard quite a few horror stories already from one of colleagues who works on the same project as I.

As for the location, We are pretty flexible. Preferable areas somewhere between City Centre and Sanchnarro

Your help and advice would be greartly appreciated.

My wife is getting a bit dismayed at the enormity of the task of findig a suitable place to live here.

My contract is for one year.

With kind regards

Bigfoot


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just goiing into a meeting: 

Sanchinarro is hardly the deepest countryside and it's on buses and even metro to the centre so your options are excellent. 

Why on earth your wife is dismayed is beyond me as you have only been here for hours - she'll soon be getting ready to go out at 1am like the rest of Madrid. Have you bought her a Real Madrid shirt yet? Casillas and Drenthe are two of the favourites of the ladies! 

Get back to you soonest 

Have great day


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Sanchinarro is hardly the deepest countryside and it's on buses and even metro to the centre so your options are excellent.


My thoughts exactly. It is however NOT a particularly cheap area. My wifes cousin is out that way - I'll get the missus to call her this afternoon. Saturday turned up nothing useful. 

If you'll depend on public transport - make this a priority. I don't (and hope I'll never have to) so for me it's not even a consideration.


----------



## Bigfoot48 (Sep 23, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> My thoughts exactly. It is however NOT a particularly cheap area. My wifes cousin is out that way - I'll get the missus to call her this afternoon. Saturday turned up nothing useful.
> 
> If you'll depend on public transport - make this a priority. I don't (and hope I'll never have to) so for me it's not even a consideration.


Chris and Steve,

I wonder if you have had any success 

Appreciate your input

Bigfoot


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Bigfoot48 said:


> Chris and Steve,
> 
> I wonder if you have had any success
> 
> ...


Eduardo is apparently in Argentina for 6/8 weeks 

How are you getting on ? Did you check out Madrid Spain by MadridMan: Madrid Hotels, Hostels, Apartments, and Madrid Information


----------



## Bigfoot48 (Sep 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Eduardo is apparently in Argentina for 6/8 weeks
> 
> How are you getting on ? Did you check out Madrid Spain by MadridMan: Madrid Hotels, Hostels, Apartments, and Madrid Information


Hi Steve,

Well, The hunt for the apartment is progressing very very slowly. We have been here for just over two weeks and we saw only one 3-bedroom unfurnished apartment for 1200 Euros per month but the agent wants 6-month deposit.

It seems that there are hardly any apartments available for rent in Sanchinarro. we had a colleague who looked on the internet and sent about 20 e-mails to the advertisers for the posted apartment. The only advertiser that responded was for the unfurnished apartemnt that we saw last week.

I looked at Madrid Spain by MadridMan: Madrid Hotels, Hostels, Apartments, and Madrid Information but very expensive to rent for one year.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Bigfoot - Sorry - we've a family crisis and I forgot you - But those prices are about what I'd have expected. And more or less what my wifes cousin found out. 

Here where I work 50-plus kms out - even small town houses are at 600/month. a bit futher out in an estate - a bit less.


----------



## Bigfoot48 (Sep 23, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Bigfoot - Sorry - we've a family crisis and I forgot you - But those prices are about what I'd have expected. And more or less what my wifes cousin found out.
> 
> Here where I work 50-plus kms out - even small town houses are at 600/month. a bit futher out in an estate - a bit less.


Setve and Chris

Many thanks for your help.

We have finally found a furnished three bed room apartment in Sanchinarro for 1300 euros per month.

Many thanks again, Bigfoot


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad it sorted out - that seems a very resaonable price if the piso is OK. 

Enjoy Madrid! I am MEANT To be there tomorrow but am so busy I don't see it. Sad 
If you get a chance Real Madrid are at home to Málaga and tickets will be available.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Enjoy Madrid! --If you get a chance Real Madrid are at home to Málaga and tickets will be available.


I shall - and by not watching football.  - Glad we were of use bigfoot. I'll be out your way tomorrow - visiting "local" family. Stay indoors - we're loud!


----------

